

If You Want to Never Die, Try Augmented Reality - FnF
http://fundersandfounders.com/if-you-want-to-never-die-try-augmented-reality

======
vshyshov
Just remember that mom episode from Artificial Intelligence movie
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0212720/>

------
ammystew
That's awesome, Life 3.0 is comming

------
mikemarotti
Blog spam.

